# PubMed- Treatment of irritable bowel syndrome with probiotics: growing evidence.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Treatment of irritable bowel syndrome with probiotics: growing evidence.*

Indian J Med Res. 2013 Aug;138(2):175-7

Authors: Bixquert M

PMID: 24056591 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

